# Experimental Keef Butter



## Tokahontas (Feb 22, 2007)

Ive been looking all day to find a kief to butter ratio so that I can make my own butter. Havent found anything, so Ive decided to "experiment" with the dosage. 

I just added 0.8 grams of kief in one cup of butter in order to make a batch of peanut butter cookies. 

Ive weighed the cookie dough to 25 grams a cookie. Dont know how many cookies yet. Dont know how good they will be. Keep you updated.

If someone knows enough to save me the trouble, I would be glad to hear your input.


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 24, 2007)

This should be interesting. Please keep us posted. 

Vi


----------



## ViRedd (Mar 4, 2007)

Bumped for Tokahontas ...

So ... how did the keif cookies come out??? Inquiring minds want to know. *lol*

Vi


----------



## Tokahontas (Oct 6, 2007)

well, it took me a lot of tries but i have finally found a good keef to butter ratio. You have to add a gram of keef to a half cup of butter. I also found that I prefer to use an indica keef. This is a good body high and lasts several hours. Two cookies are enough to do me in.


----------



## daddychrisg (Oct 6, 2007)

nice work...


----------



## sir chokalot (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd like a little help on the keef butter process. What's the best/cleanest way you came across doing it? Got the ratio but help with some details would be appreciated...

Thanks
Sir Chokalot


----------



## BeachBum420 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have 2 1/2 grams of kief and was goin to make canna oil for brownies.... I normally use 1/2 cup of oil for 1 batch so I'm guessin to use 1 gram per batch .... does this sound reasonable


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 8, 2008)

Depends how many servings per batch. Of keef, you could go as low as 1/8 gram per serving in the recipe/mix, but in my brownies (which I make entirely out of keef and other organic ingredients), I recommend 1/4 gram per serving, and usually end up eating 2 servings ^_^


----------



## BeachBum420 (Feb 8, 2008)

OK used 1.4 gram in 1/2 cup of oil slow cooked 12hrs and 1 brownie mix the 1 with M&Ms ..... results=not strong enough ..... I would say IMO at least 3 grams per batch


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 9, 2008)

BeachBum420 said:


> OK used 1.4 gram in 1/2 cup of oil slow cooked 12hrs and 1 brownie mix the 1 with M&Ms ..... results=not strong enough ..... I would say IMO at least 3 grams per batch


Yeah that doesn't sound like nearly enough for a whole batch. How many servings are there per batch in the mix? Or, more importantly, how many servings will you end up cutting them into? That's always the starting point of the equation.
PS- With oil, you're better off setting your oven to 350 and doing it in there, unless you have a very good stove and a half-decent candy thermometer.


----------



## BeachBum420 (Feb 9, 2008)

We finished them tonight we eat 2 and get a buzz and subsidize it with a couple bags of vap ... anyhow I think 4 grams for a batch .... to cook the oil I use a small electric slow cooker works great 8 bucks at wally world


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 14, 2008)

BeachBum420 said:


> to cook the oil I use a small electric slow cooker works great 8 bucks at wally world


That sounds great. Wanna put down the brand & model name?


----------



## BeachBum420 (Feb 15, 2008)

Its the Durabrand (Walmart brand) 2 qt slow cooker at Walmart in Ontario $7.97


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 18, 2008)

I fuckin love Canada


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 18, 2008)

oh, and thanks  Ima hit that shit up in Kingston


----------

